# ارجوا من الاخوه المهندسين من عنده ال din 50 976 ان يمديني به و لكم جزيل الشكر



## م نادر خليل (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
كيف اخباركم يارب دايماً تكونوا جميعا بخير 
ارجوا من الاخوه المهندسين من عنده ال din 50 976 ان يمديني به 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_nabih2002 (19 مارس 2010)

ازيك يا بشمهندس نادر 
انا هبعتلك المواصفة الالمانية حالا


----------



## mohd_magdi (18 يوليو 2011)

ممكن المواصفه ليا انا كمان [email protected]


----------

